# Wellsfargo no longer accepting Express and instant pay



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

So I just cashed out 400 bucks to help supplement for rent and both platforms failed. Wtf has wellsfargo stopped it find it odd both platforms failed


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

happened to me an hour ago too; i also use wells fargo


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

vgk2018 said:


> happened to me an hour ago too; i also use wells fargo


Well I guess I'm calling the bank Monday and if their answer is unsatisfactory I guess I'll be switching to somebody else.

This type of behavior without any sort of warning is unacceptable from any institute.

I usually wouldn't even care but the one time I really need instant pay to work I get screwed


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

does that mean we will get that money in direct deposit in a few days?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber


Seahawk3 said:


> So I just cashed out 400 bucks to help supplement for rent and both platforms failed. Wtf has wellsfargo stopped it find it odd both platforms failed


 Was N.S.F.

INSUFFICIENT FUNDS !

Looking Worse each week !


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

vgk2018 said:


> does that mean we will get that money in direct deposit in a few days?


Yeah you most likely will see it deposited into your bank Monday or Tuesday


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> Yeah you most likely will see it deposited into your bank Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

If that happened I would drive to the nearest uber owned entity and take the amount owed


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You


Seahawk3 said:


> If that happened I would drive to the nearest uber owned entity and take the amount owed


mean WHEN.

WHEN THAT HAPPENS. . .


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You
> 
> mean WHEN.
> 
> WHEN THAT HAPPENS. . .


I'm pretty sure Uber is here to stay most startup tech companies running a deficit for quite a while Amazon and eBay the largest online tech startups ran in the negative for damn near a decade. I would Hazard a guess and say Ubers deficits are because of lawsuits and r and d. They claim they've lost billions of dollars but I have never seen that publicly released. For all we know it could be for tax purposes so they don't have to pay anything


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> I'm pretty sure Uber is here to stay most startup tech companies running a deficit for quite a while Amazon and eBay the largest online tech startups ran in the negative for damn near a decade. I would Hazard a guess and say Ubers deficits are because of lawsuits and r and d. They claim they've lost billions of dollars but I have never seen that publicly released. For all we know it could be for tax purposes so they don't have to pay anything


Softbank needs a tax writeoff.

Chose to keep uber e bikes.

DiDi might buy Uber . . .


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I quit using Wells Fargo after their fraud to their customers and also the games they play withholding transactions when my money is low so they could collect their overdraft fees, for instance I made charges and a month later when money was low they would add those charges so it would put me in negative. Been with a credit union and usually any charges stay in pending for about 12 hours before being hit with a fee if I somehow get into negative balance,that and when I have a job I am always paid a day early. Credit unions are the only way to go for broke people even though they have their own set of rules like any bank, they at least are geared toward the lower income people. Wells Fargo is for yuppies that care their are ATMs in every city lol


----------



## 03qsz06 (Aug 3, 2017)

It’s Uber failing, not the bank refusing. They are having issues with Instant pay. Have been for awhile. It has affected me once or twice. I bank at Wells Fargo. Didn’t have the problem this week, but I did a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> So I just cashed out 400 bucks to help supplement for rent and both platforms failed. Wtf has wellsfargo stopped it find it odd both platforms failed


Please don't count on these companies to pay your rent with instant pay. Scrimp and save and go without and make sure you have enough left over in your account every month to pay the next month's rent.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They are developing an algorithm to decide how long they have to flee office when they stop paying Drivers.

They are fully aware they will be burned at the stake if they ever do manage to develop a S.D.C.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

03qsz06 said:


> It's Uber failing, not the bank refusing. They are having issues with Instant pay. Have been for awhile. It has affected me once or twice. I bank at Wells Fargo. Didn't have the problem this week, but I did a couple of weeks ago.


It's both Uber and Lyft, so more likely a Wells Fargo problem.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Please don't count on these companies to pay your rent with instant pay. Scrimp and save and go without and make sure you have enough left over in your account every month to pay the next month's rent.


"Go without" what? Food?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thats why i Deliver Pizza !
Always have food around !


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> "Go without" what? Food?


Go without take out and live on $1 pound of baloney and a loaf of $1 white bread and peanut butter and jelly until you can catch up and stop spending $5 to $10 per meal on take out. Buy a 12 pack of soda when they go on sale and a soda will cost you 30 cents and buy and ice pack and freeze it and a small cooler and you don't have to spend $2 on a soda. You want fast food , find 2 items on a dollar menu that will fill you.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Go without take out and live on $1 pound of baloney and a loaf of $1 white bread and peanut butter and jelly until you can catch up and stop spending $5 to $10 per meal on take out. Buy a 12 pack of soda when they go on sale and a soda will cost you 30 cents and buy and ice pack and freeze it and a small cooler and you don't have to spend $2 on a soda. You want fast food , find 2 items on a dollar menu that will fill you.


That's nonsense. Hit the grocery store, make and pack your own food. Even more savings and healthier for you overall.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> That's nonsense. Hit the grocery store, make and pack your own food. Even more savings and healthier for you overall.


Do that and if you can't afford it find a food bank and after a few months you will have enough to not have to depend on instant pay when your rent is due.


----------



## WheresCarl (Sep 15, 2018)

Wells Fargo has always been an untrust worthy bank. They will do anything to cheat you out of your money. 
Looks like I will have to go find a new bank. Any one have a recommendation for a good reliable and trust worthy bank? I suppose millions of Uber and Lyft drivers will be switching banks today.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Theyre probably annoyed at how many times Lyft and Uber abuse (they are not using the system as intended) a banks debit refund system. The system was not meant to be used as a means to pay people for services, and was not intended to be used 10 times a day. It was meant for business to refund customers quickly, which is an event that shouldn't happen to often, much less several times a day.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> So I just cashed out 400 bucks to help supplement for rent and both platforms failed. Wtf has wellsfargo stopped it find it odd both platforms failed


I went thru the same deal with GO Bank a few weeks ago. The instant pay "failed".

Don't waste your time calling support. They promise you the moon and stars in 24 hours and NOTHING.

It took a trip to greem light and 2 more weeks and it appeared in my account.


----------



## Courtney M (Sep 19, 2018)

Seahawk3 said:


> So I just cashed out 400 bucks to help supplement for rent and both platforms failed. Wtf has wellsfargo stopped it find it odd both platforms failed


----------



## Courtney M (Sep 19, 2018)

I use Wells fargo and I wanted to cash out too for rent. But It wasnt allowing it. So, I did just update my banking info almost 72 hrs ago. Well, I called uber support and they said it has to go through verification and would be available later today. I would say call uber support but I highly doubt wells fargo would stop accepting our money. It very well could be a system glitch on your end.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

when the boss is having trouble making payroll, its time to hunt up a new job

My 'instant' deposit failed last week, and has not yet appeared. I won't be driving for them any more till I get paid for the work I already did. 
I cash out at the end of each shift ... not because I need to, but rather because I don't trust Uber.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Mine worked when I cashed it out at about 7 am this morning...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I closed my checking account about six months ago.
I been with WFB for a long, long time.
The manager asked me what he needed to do to keep my account. I told him that he needed to see to it that I didn't hear about WFB being fined millions of dollars for ripping off their customers. And I needed to stop hearing it every other week.
I told him that when its worth it to pay those kind of fines, its because you are ripping me and other customers off for a LOT more than that. 
I told him that I needed a bank that I could have a fiduciary relationship with. One based on trust.
I told him that I wanted my money, now, in cash.
Account closed.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

03qsz06 said:


> It's Uber failing, not the bank refusing. They are having issues with Instant pay. Have been for awhile. It has affected me once or twice. I bank at Wells Fargo. Didn't have the problem this week, but I did a couple of weeks ago.


I think it was just odd that both Lyft and uber had problems at the same time



Lee239 said:


> Please don't count on these companies to pay your rent with instant pay. Scrimp and save and go without and make sure you have enough left over in your account every month to pay the next month's rent.


I have house mate that couldnt pay rent so that's what I was making up for. I usually wouldn't need the money. the only time I ever use instant pay is in case of emergencies. Which in my opinion is a better use than using my credit cards. Plus using instant pay for emergencies I think it's kind of the point.



Lee239 said:


> Do that and if you can't afford it find a food bank and after a few months you will have enough to not have to depend on instant pay when your rent is due.


Never said I was broke for the love of God lol. I will be fine eating normally. This was a complaint about how messed up the instant, express pays are.

Fyi now my uber account is locked cant even payout to my gobank card lmao


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

it worked tonight


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

vgk2018 said:


> it worked tonight


Yeah lyft is back up but my uber instant pay is deactivated of course hopefully it will be back up in a few days


----------

